# BAUSTEINHILFE eigener Bausteine mittels Taste "F1"



## churchill (1 April 2004)

Guten Abend allerseits,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit für eigene S7-Bausteine eine Hilfe/Beschreibung (wie die Siemens-Bausteine) anzulegen?

Wäre für Tips sehr dankbar.

mfG churchill


----------



## churchill (19 April 2004)

Guten Tag zusammen

Hat wirklich keiner eine Lösung oder Tipp :?: 

Mit "wie die Siemens-Bausteine" meine ich den Baustein markieren und mit der F1-Taste die Bausteinerklärung aufrufen.

Besten Dank im voraus und mfG
churchill


----------



## PeterEF (19 April 2004)

Hallo,

da das wahrscheinlich wie bei anderen Windows-Programmen auch läuft helfen vielleicht die gleichen Tools?
Wir benutzen z.B. DocToHelp, um Onlinehilfen in selbsterstellte Progamme zu kriegen. Kernstück ist ein Editor, in dem festgelegt wird, welcher Helptext bei welchem Helpindex aufgerufen wird. Der Helpindex wird immer bei drücken von F1 generiert, und zwar vom Objekt, welches aktuell den Fokus hat. Möglicherweise kann man ja nun diese Tabelle selber erweitern? - das müßte mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobiert werden. Kernfrage ist: wo steht die Tabelle, welcher Siemens-FB welchen Helptext kriegt?
mehr Fragen als Antworten hinterlassend..... Peter


----------



## churchill (20 April 2004)

Hallo Peter

Danke für deine Hilfe, ich werde mich mal betreffend der "DocToHelp-Software" informieren.

Nochmals Danke und mfG
churchill


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*Hallo Churchill wenn Du was rausgefunden hast....*

... ich wäre an dem Tema auch sehr interessiert!

Vieleicht publizierst du ja deine Ergebnisse
Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*Onlinehilfe F1*

Hallo,

das interessiert mich auch

wenn einer was rausgefunden hat kann er es ja kurz mitteilen

cu  

 :?


----------



## churchill (21 April 2004)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe die Frage an Siemens gestellt.
Sobald ich mehr weiss, melde mich wieder.

mfG churchill


----------



## churchill (24 April 2004)

Guten Abend allerseits,

Hier ein Link: www4.ad.siemens.de/dnl/jcyNjU2MQAA_8786360/S7Progv52_d.pdf

Ich hab den Link von Siemens bekommen, allerdings können sie Dieses unter STEP 7 nicht garantieren. Wäre den Versuch wert.

mfG churchill


----------



## stefan.fuhrmann (27 April 2004)

Dieser link ist leider verwaist
hab auch so ein paar bausteine (leider noch ohne onlinehelp) 
Ich schreib meinen Kommentar immer in das kommentarfeld des ersten Netzwerks, das hilft zumindest meinen kollegen
gruz
stefan


----------



## Bernd (27 April 2004)

*Online-Hilfe erstellen*

Anbei der Link bzw. Beitrags-ID zum PDF-Dokument.
Im Kapitel 3 steht was über Online-Hilfe erstellen.

Beitrags-ID: 8786360 

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/-snm-0135...main.asp?&Query=bausteine+erstellen+für+pcs+7

Bernd


----------



## churchill (27 April 2004)

Hallo Stefan

Tut mir leid dass der Link verwaist war.
Benutze den obenstehenden Link mit der Beitrags-Nr. von Bernd.

Klar kann man jedem Baustein eine kurze Beschreibung hinterlegen, aber wäre nicht mit der Bausteinhilfe, die ich mir vorstelle, zu vergleichen.

(Baustein markieren-Taste F1 betätigen-ZackBum und eine saubere Bausteinerklärung womöglich noch mit einfacher Grafik erscheint)  

mfG churchill


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 April 2004)

*funzt es?*

Hallo churchill,

am 24. hatte dein link noch funktioniert, jedenfalls hatte ich irgendwie zu dem Dokument gefunden.

Ich finde es sehr interessant. Hast du es schon ausprobiert?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## churchill (27 April 2004)

Hallo Onkel

Danke für dein Beitrag.
Nein, ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich zuerst das Erstellungswerkzeug "RoboHelp" od. "DocToHelp" kaufen sollte.
Oder falls jemand eine kostenlose Version kennt, dann wäre ich froh wenn man den Link hier posten würde.
Da wären noch die heiklen Anpassungen in der Registry nötig  :shock: 
Werde mein altes PG740 wieder hervor nehmen müssen.  :lol: 

Falls ich näheres weiss werde ich mich bestimmt wieder melden.

mfG churchill


----------



## stefan.fuhrmann (27 April 2004)

Danke Leute!
Such mich grad bei Siemens durch
Wenn jemand ne fertige bzw einfache Lösung kennt und diese schon probiert hat, wäre es eine reine freude die anleitung hier zu finden.
gruz
Stefan


----------



## plc_tippser (12 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich mit dem selben Thema vor ca. 1 Jahr beschäftigt und auch beim Support nachgefragt. Nach etlichen Tagen kam ein Anruf: "Das geht nicht!" Gegenfrage: "Kein Weg (Warum nicht)?" Antwort: "Weils so ist (Darum!)!"

Währe über eine Erfolgsnachricht sehr erfreut!

Gruß pt


----------



## churchill (12 Mai 2004)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Support nachgefragt. Nach etlichen Tagen kam ein Anruf: "Das geht nicht!" Gegenfrage: "Kein Weg (Warum nicht)?" Antwort: "Weils so ist (Darum!)!"



Das wird wohl ein sehr schlechter Witz von Siem.... sein!
Es muss ja eine Lösung geben, sonst hätten wir alle im S7-Manager nicht den komfortablen Hilferuf via Taste "F1"....oder??
Ich erwarte immer noch eine Demo-Version-CD von RoboHelp. Sobald dieses eintrifft, werde ich mich mal damit beschäftigen.
Was dann dabei herauskommen wird, werde ich es sicher hier dokumentieren.

mfG churchill


----------



## churchill (8 Mai 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits,

Es ist schon eine Ewigkeit her wo wir über dieses Thema kurz diskutiert hatten.
Jedenfalls eine gute Nachricht für diejenigen die sich Heute immer noch interessieren, konnte ich endlich diese Online-Hilfe erstellen und siehe da, es funktioniert.

Falls bei Interesse Fragen od. Sonstiges auftauchen sollten, dann gebe ich gerne meine Infos weiter.

mfg churchill


----------



## seeba (8 Mai 2006)

churchill schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend allerseits,
> 
> Es ist schon eine Ewigkeit her wo wir über dieses Thema kurz diskutiert hatten.
> Jedenfalls eine gute Nachricht für diejenigen die sich Heute immer noch interessieren, konnte ich endlich diese Online-Hilfe erstellen und siehe da, es funktioniert.
> ...


Her damit, bitte! 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## marlob (9 Mai 2006)

Ich bin auch interessiert!


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2006)

DITO, schon um was zu lernen  .


----------



## plc_tippser (9 Mai 2006)

lechz,
dat währe ja ma schö


----------



## kolbendosierer (9 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

das würde mich auch interessieren.

robert


----------



## churchill (9 Mai 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits,

1. Untenstehenden Link anklicken.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23174950

2. Oben in der Anleitung steht folgendes:
    "Dazu benötigen Sie ein Tool zur Erstellung der Hilfsthemen (z.B. "RoboHelp" oder "DocToHelp") und den in Windows integrierten ASCII-Editor "Notepad", um die Registrierungsdatei zu erstellen.

Meine Empfehlung dazu: Unter http://www.fast-help.net/Downloads.htm
die FastHelp-TrialSoftware kostenlos herunterladen und installieren.
(Dies ist ein geniales sehr sehr einfaches Hilfeerstellungstool überhaupt, beinahe ein "ENTER"-Programm.

3. Als ASCII-Editor hab ich anstatt den Notepad, den Editor benutzt.

4. Folgt bitte die Siemens-Anleitung genau Schritt für Schritt und ihr werdet sehen dass diese langersehnte Zangengeburt doch noch das Licht der Welt sehen darf.

Bei Fragen stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung.

mfg churchill


----------



## spsnews (11 Mai 2006)

*Hilfedatei*

Hallo churchill,

vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Ich habe das ganze mal durchgespielt, funktioniert bei mir leider nicht.
Ich glaube meine Hilfedatei hat nicht den richtigen Aufbau.

Einsprungadresse zur Onlinehilfe ("Topic-ID" + "Map#"). ???

Könnte ich von dir eine erstellte Hilfedatei bekommen zum testen.

Ich denke meine Registrierung der Helpdatei hat funktioniert.

vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

cu spsnews


----------



## churchill (11 Mai 2006)

Hallo SPSNews

Die Einsprungadresse ist im FastHelp-Register "Eigenschaften" als "HelpID" bezeichnet.
Hier kannst du als Adresse einfach mal eine 1 oder 2 oder 3 usw. eingeben.
Diese Zahl musst du danach in der Reg.Datei (Editor)
in der untersten Zeile folgend eingeben:
"DeinBausteinname"=dword:0000001 -->entspricht die 1 von der "HelpID" im FastHelp-Register.

mfg churchill


----------



## spsnews (12 Mai 2006)

*Bausteinhilfe F1*

Hallo churchill,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Hat funktioniert.


cu spsnews


----------



## Jo (28 Juni 2006)

@churchill
erstmal Danke für die Anregungen und die Hilfe. Ich hab mal bissel mit FastHelp probiert und es hat auch funktioniert.
Das Ganze dient aber sicherlich nicht ausschließlich dazu, für sich selbst die Hilfe zu erstellen. Ziel sollte sein dem Kunden die Hilfe mit dem Projekt zu übergeben.
Wie hast du dieses Problem gelöst? Mit prof. Installationssoftware oder zu Fuß, bzw. WSH-Skript/Batch-File?

mfG. Jo


----------



## churchill (28 Juni 2006)

Jo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast du dieses Problem gelöst? Mit prof. Installationssoftware oder zu Fuß, bzw. WSH-Skript/Batch-File?


 
Guten Abend Jo,
Ich hab es mit der Installer-Software von AKApplications gelöst.
Lade Dir das Tool herunter und teste es im Zusammenhang mit deiner
S7-Bibliothek.
Das Tool ist sehr einfach und selbsterklärend, Du wirst es sehen.

Ich hab das Tool ein paar Tage getestet und danach gekauft. (Nur 40€)!

http://www.akapplications.com/

mfg churchill


----------



## Kniffo (15 Juni 2007)

Weiß jemand, ob/wie man auch *.chm-Dateien einbinden kann?
*.hlp funktioniert soweit ganz gut.


----------



## churchill (19 Juni 2007)

Hallo Kniffo,

http://www.deutsch.fast-help.com/

du wirst schon sehen.
mfg
churchill


----------



## Kniffo (20 Juni 2007)

Hallo Churchill,

leider hab ich nichts gesehen.

Entweder ich finde die spannende Stelle nicht oder du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich möchte keine chm-Datei erstellen (die hab ich schon), sondern mich interessieren viel mehr die Angaben in der *.ini-Datei, die für die Einbindung in Step 7 nötig sind.

Trotzdem Danke. Aber wenn's jemand weiß, würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## churchill (2 Juli 2007)

> Weiß jemand, ob/wie man auch *.chm-Dateien einbinden kann?
> *.hlp funktioniert soweit ganz gut.


 
Hallo Kniffo,

ich verstehe nicht ganz was du vor hast. 

Gruss
churchill


----------



## Kniffo (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

öffne einfach mal den Simatic Manager mit einem Projekt von dir.

Drückst du beim OB1 auf F1, kommt die hlp-Hilfe für diesen Baustein (ist ja hier schon beschrieben und funktioniert).

Drückst du bei einem Baustein den du programmiert hast (und für den du noch keine Hilfe eingebunden hast) F1, öffnet sich so eine Standard-chm-Datei. Diese möchte ich quasi ändern und für mein Projekt eine eigene chm-Datei einbinden, bzw. für einzelne Bausteine kein hlp-, sondern eben so eine chm-Hilfe einfügen.

Ich hoffe es ist jetzt klarer geworden!?

VG
Kniffo


----------

